# Pics of the babe i picked up yesterday.



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, would like to give ya a look at the car, but dont know how.

In photobucket they are by my nickname pikkuarska.

Can someone give me a hand


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Car we dont care about - wheres the babe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> :roll:


I just couldn't help it.
I dont even remember doing it.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Here you go. As usual, ask for help and you get the p*ss taken. :wink:

Nice TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In photobucket there is an


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

RS4 bi color - look awsome. Did u ask the dealer for those ones..i didnt get the option to choose.


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

sexy car mate - those wheels look awesome :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are replicas, you can tell - the rim is incorrect.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

budget looking tyres too


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep.

Replicas they are and tyres are hankooks.
Both are very fine and nice to drive, if that can be said of 19 inch rims.

The RS4:s are 6000euros if you take them from the dealer here in finland, so count from there if you would have bought them. The car here isnt a normal car, its a very expensive one, so with some things we have to use our heads


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> They are replicas, you can tell - the rim is incorrect.


Which part of the rim Tosh makes you think they are reps??

Would like to see the difference TBH with a few pics.

Not that I don't believe what you are saying fella. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Beisdes, looking at those last 2 pics, it looks good enough to me.
Really nice TT fella.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

AjaJ said:


> Yep.
> 
> Replicas they are and tyres are hankooks.
> Both are very fine and nice to drive, if that can be said of 19 inch rims.
> ...


Looks smart aja.
Good effort.


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

edited


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

edited


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

edited


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

AjaJ said:


>


Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
Is that why her arse is pointing to the front?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
> Is that why her arse is pointing to the front?


Whilst its one of the most cringe worth replies I've seen for some time....tis bloody funny though.....perhaps she put her shreddies on in a rush.. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > They are replicas, you can tell - the rim is incorrect.
> ...


Im white - just 4 u


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Replicas or not they look to have a nicer finish than the Audi wheels. Looks like titanium finish. Where you get them.


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

I got them from Sweden, KM DÃ¤ck the place is called.
I think thats pretty far from you.

I too think these are better then the other replicas or the Audi ones.
They shine better etc. With the car being so black and the windows tinted this dark, i think the alloys are juts perfect.

The Audi ones are still good looking too, i just prefer these for this car, color etc. because of the price and the looks.

Thanks to ya all for the comments.

I do like the place where the pics are taken too..


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

looks nice imo, replicas or not. it makes me wonder if i want another white car or if i should return to black...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

in germany you can get both colours.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The babe has left the building ...?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Car looks cracking 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

hmm, couldn't see the pictures with the safari-browser?
Can see them in firefox now...

Car looks nice, congrat's ...... wheels and the babe are not my cup of tea


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Car, Babe, Wheels and Backdrop all just fine...nice one..take no notice of the others....bunch of Bah Humbugs.....have fun .


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep Mr Rider, that i will do 

Nice one this car is. So beautiful. Lack of power there is, but that we may consider a thing that can be helped. May the force be with us all.

Ive liked the car so far. The mods are a thing that are on consideration.
Now lower i can go, for the roads in here, but a front spoiler would look nice. The front lights are a thing that bother me too, the TTS is a wat before the TT in this one (too). But hopefully there will be a solution to this one in near future.

Ill be taking more pics of the car, not the babe soon.

ps. everything is so much lighter in the TT then the 350Z, that is a thing i dont know if i like or not...but, time will tell.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
> Is that why her arse is pointing to the front?


Makes Anal easier?


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

AjaJ car looks great! I too will get some titanium RS4's for my black TTS.

Nice girl too :wink:

Andy


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

What's a 'wolfsburg surround'? Sounds a bit VW to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

sico said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
> ...


Good point. :lol:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
> Is that why her arse is pointing to the front?


inexcusable, but funny also :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

ricka said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, cant beat a bird with spina bifida.
> ...


Have to say that was feckin' funny

poor bloke comes on here and get's shafted not good form people :?

Tosh - do you ever go outside? :wink:


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

No offence, but i think we should stick to the subject.

You wouldnt want me to be poking at your girls ass (and im sure with those faces the asses arent that great either, sorry for you guys).

Cant really see the difference in Replicas and moneysuckingaudiones, can someone tell what it is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

AjaJ said:


> No offence, but i think we should stick to the subject.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with that.
With a subject like "This is my car and bird with back to front jeans" what subject would that be exactly.?

What do you want to read?
What sort of reply were you expecting?

Ive seen some useless fcuking posts on here lately and this one sits just below " Will putting petrol in my car invalidate my warranty?"

Or is it a tie?

And for the wags who just had the bright idea of posting a picture of a necktie, dont.
Please, its beneath you. :roll:


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Come on, id expect more from a mature guy like you.

This forum is about the cars, am i right?
Joking is fine and fun, but lets not make the thread about my babe, lets stick to the other babe which i have been referring to in my title.

So, how about the alloys, anyone can point the difference?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

AjaJ said:


> Come on, id expect more from a mature guy like you.
> 
> This forum is about the cars, am i right?
> Joking is fine and fun, but lets not make the thread about my babe, lets stick to the other babe which i have been referring to in my title.
> ...


Title" Pics of the babe i picked up yesterday (and my babe)" pre your editing of the title.

Sorry for picking up on something that was staring me in the face. :roll:


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Ill forgive you, this time  
As long as i dont see no puking pics in this thread.

Hey, im still waiting for the replica info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

AjaJ said:


> Hey, im still waiting for the replica info.


?


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

I think its been told, but my english wont understand it.

How do my RS4:s differ from the Audi ones?
My eyes cant see the difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh right, what Tosh said then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Tosh - do you ever go outside? :wink:


I'm detained at her majesty's pleasure. I have Sky HD, a free Laptop, breakfast in bed and Mc'ds on site - why would i want to go out?


----------

